# Piercings and Tattoos



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

What are people's opinions? 

I have three tattoos and 5 piercing sets. I am proud of all of them and would never regret any of them.

Warning icon is so that people can post photos of theirs!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there. I really like some tattoos that I have seen. Two of my sisters have tattoos, relatively small ones, on back of neck, base of spine, shoulders. I like looking at the large ones on men because men have the physique to carry off the large ones. I'm too much of a coward to have one done so admire from afar!

As for piercings, I'm happy for my daughter to have her ears pierced a few times but won't be keen if she goes for the full monty of lip, nose, tongue. I find these piercings really disconcerting and if I'm ever in a conversation with someone with these piercings (sometimes I am because of my teenage children's mates) I find myself drifting off wondering how they cope when they have a nasty nose cold or bite their tongue or snag the sleeper in their mouth on some clothes ???!! And as for piercings around the rest of the body......best not go there, squeamish!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Most i see look like my 4 year old has drawn them  so i don't get the point of them. 

But some i have seen are true pieces of art and are stunning


----------



## waggytailsandwhiskers (Oct 26, 2012)

I have 11 tattoos all fairly small and discrete, apart from one on each wrist the rest can't be seen when wearing my work uniform, I work for the NHS. All my piercing had to come out due to work (apart from ears) I love them especially tattoos I don't like things to be plain. Don't think I will care when I am older either to be honest, they are a mark of my history


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Most i see look like my 4 year old has drawn them  so i don't get the point of them.
> 
> But some i have seen *are true pieces of art and are stunning*


Until the individual gets older and loses muscle tone then the tatoos just look pathetic!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

When I was 17 the girl in the Levi's ad at the time had a tiny ank on her hip, I liked it and went and got one. Now I am thirty three and I hate it - I think its tacky. luckily for me its not somewhere that is seen but I do really regret it. At around the same time I also had the rook of my ear pierced and my bellybutton, I took them both out in my early twenties when it seemed as though every man and his dog had it done. 

I can appreciate a good tattoo on someone else and I make no judgement on other peoples decisions, but I do feel sad when I see a teenager with an entire sleeve tattooed or big neck tattoos because with a tattoo like that, if you don't love it forever you really are stuck with it.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder what Kat Von Dee will look like when she is 70?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Each to their own, but as you asked .......

I find tattoos and piercings (especially on the face) unattractive. Apart from earrings, which I have. 

I wonder if most people regret it when they get older?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> As for piercings, I'm happy for my daughter to have her ears pierced a few times but won't be keen if she goes for the full monty of lip, nose, tongue. I find these piercings really disconcerting and if I'm ever in a conversation with someone with these piercings (sometimes I am because of my teenage children's mates) I find myself drifting off wondering how they cope when they have a nasty nose cold or bite their tongue or snag the sleeper in their mouth on some clothes ???!! And as for piercings around the rest of the body......best not go there, squeamish!!


I had my nose done when I was 15, thought it was fantastic then, but have recently been letting it heal over. I still like the look of them on other people, but for me, it was a pain in the arse! Had to take it out to blow my nose, wash my face in the morning and evening, then clean it because I'd put it down somewhere or risk getting an infection... Too much hassle for me, I'll stick with the ones in my ears, and the other one 

Generally, though, I like tattoos and piercings. I love the look of sleeves, but haven't had one done. a) I want to be sure I'll like it in fifty years time (!) and b) I want to wait until I've got a few years' experience after graduating from uni. I'd still have one that could be covered up with long sleeves, though.

The only thing that does annoy me is people who think employers won't discriminate against them when they have huge holes in their ears and tattoos all over their hands and necks - of course they will. They won't tell you, they just won't hire you! Particularly if you work in a role where you have contact with the public, and the job doesn't fit the whole tattoo and piercing image.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

love tattoos

not keen on piercings


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I love good tattoos and i like piercings too. I have a fair few of both.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I think by my username you can tell I'm into tattoos. I'm also into piercing. I'm gutted because another of my chest microdermels has grown out. I had three put in six years ago and now have only one left  to me, piercings and tattoos are normal but I appreciate that others don't think the same. unlike some people, and I don't mean people commenting on here that they don't like tattoos, I try not to judge people by appearance but rather by deed


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> I think by my username you can tell I'm into tattoos. I'm also into piercing. I'm gutted because another of my chest microdermels has grown out. I had three put in six years ago and now have only one left  to me, piercings and tattoos are normal but I appreciate that others don't think the same. unlike some people, and I don't mean people commenting on here that they don't like tattoos, I try not to judge people by appearance but rather by deed


Your body is trying to tell you something about them 

I do have my nose pierced and belly button , i had them both done at 16 and they are both in now. THB i haven't changed the belly bar in 15 years :yikes: i kind of forget it's there, i'm not a mini top kinda girl to show it off :lol: My nose studs i lose from time to time and sometimes i don't have one in for up to 6 months but it never closes


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I love both although some of my old piercings have been removed. I had my nose pierced years back, thats gone. Labret was pierced but was rubbing my teeth so came out. One nipple done but removed that for breast feeding purposes lol.
Kept my eyebrow bar in and have both ears done twice. 5 tattoos, the newest was done a couple of months ago and I love it...4 coloured stars behind my right ear. 
I'm currently at the age of 40 lmao....dreading up my hair....I'm just over a month in...it's going to be a journey, but I'm enjoying it. It's still early days yet , they are still locking up, but I have popped in a few beads and a lil needle felting wool.....funny seeing people's expressions...still lots of misinformation in people's minds regarding dreads I think.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I love dreds if kept nicely..diff things suit diff folks...
I prefer removable stuff for myself..but I am ok with whatever my friends wear...
I used to wear some odd clothes ..including black top hat teamed with leather, tartan and smoking pipe...
now I toned down a lot...lets see what cheeklets will do!



just worried that those things may get infected and kids are often careless!:yikes:

but I am no fan of stretched ear lobes...ewwwww...


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> but I am no fan of stretched ear lobes...ewwwww...


:nono: stretched ear lobes.... though I feel old saying it, I do wonder what they'll think when they get older! ('they' being the teenager/younger adult wearing those HUGE stretched ear thingys...!)
They'd be left with dangly bits of earlobe which would surely look minging????

I love my tatts - ones I have now are all in places I can hide them - next one is a half a back jobby - can't wait to get it designed & done!!!!

used to have my eyebrow pierced but it went yacky so took it out - have my ears pierced a few times.

Each to their own - what ever floats your individual boat!

I love to see a lovely tattoo though - think they can look amazing


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolutely love them. I have 8 tattoos with ?? 4 more planned. Also have ears and tongue pierced :001_wub: :001_wub: xx


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

912142 said:


> Until the individual gets older and loses muscle tone then the tatoos just look pathetic!


I know older people with tatts and their tattoos certainly don't look pathetic. They tell a story. Yes the lines of older tattoos are thicker and not so detailed as modern art but pathetic is definitely not a word I would ever use to describe them.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Love them! 

I have a tattoo on my back and I have my tongue and under my eye pierced.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Each to their own, but as you asked .......
> 
> I find tattoos and piercings (especially on the face) unattractive. Apart from earrings, which I have.
> 
> I wonder if most people regret it when they get older?


I am 56 and had my first 2 tattoos set this summer, 2 very simple, stylized cat tattoos.
I like stylized tattoos and celtic knots, and some of the more delicate tribals.
And I would love a portrait of one of my cats, but I daren't, for what if it isn't absolutely perfect????


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> love tattoos
> 
> not keen on piercings


Same here.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Tattoos and piercing are not my thing, my daughter has one from her back down to her toes and the design is lovey but just doesn`t appeal to me having my skin inked, but each to there own.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I have my ear lobes pierced, does that count? lol! 

I don't mind tattoos on other people but wouldn't get one on myself, I couldn't stand the pain  and my style changes very often so what I like now I probably won't like in 12 months time


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

have five tats and would have more and one ear ring


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

love them!
i have my nose and belly button pierced. four in my left ear lobe (first one stretched to 8mm) and one cartilidge (sp?), three (first one stretched again) and tragus on the right.
and one tattoo so far.
i won't regret them and can't stand being told i will - i'm not stupid, i've had most the piercings since i was quite young and don't regret any of them 

don't have any pics of the piercings but here's my tattoo.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I like both but don't have any I used to have my ear lobes both pierced twice but the second one got infected, so I can't get them done again, and won't risk having any more again, some piercings I think are minging though like the one like a bulls ring.

I like other peoples tatoos, if they are well done, I've seen more bad than I have good though so unless I had seen alot of the artists work I probably wouldn't get one either if I ever do get one I would like something similar to this

Yin Yang Tattoo Design by Denise A. Wells | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

I couldnt give a monkeys tbh, although I do think some look beautiful. I was once amazed on holiday when I saw a womans tattooed sleeve... It had been done in white, and as she tanned the tattoo began to show, by the end of the holiday she had this amazingly intricate floral design all over her arm and shoulder - it looked amazing!

An ex boyfriend of mine had diabetes and he a medical alert warning tattooed on each wrist - very clever I thought and easily spotted if he collapsed and anyone was searching for a pulse.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I love piercings and good tattoos, I don't understand bad tattoos, surely if it's going to be on your body forever, it's worth paying more for a really good one. Each to their own though, as long as the person's happy with what they've got 

I don't have any tattoos yet because I want to lose a lot of weight first, and I keep changing my mind about what I want so I would rather be 100% sure. I do have 10 ear piercings, I would like more facial ones but I'm not sure I could pull them off and OH isn't overly keen  I used to have a microdermal on my chest but it rejected after 2 years. I really miss it but it was a huge pain to stop stuff catching on it and I couldn't wear necklaces or tops that came up above it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont think its a 'love it or hate it' question TBH. It all depends on what, where and how many!! I think small discreet tattoos and piercings can look good. ALso bigger ones if they are done well.
My brother has full sleeve tattoos and they look great. He spent ages researching ancient celtic/gaellic/gothic type symbols and had them done all in black. He has managed to fit them all together quite seemlessly so they look like one large design.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I love _good_ tattoos, piecings not so. I'd love to get a tattoos, but I change my mind way too often


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

I like tattoo's and piercings myself. Although sometimes you do see bad ones and people with silly tattoos or that just shouldn't be pierced or tattooed.

I myself only have my ears pierced twice and one tattoo on my left hip area. I did used to have my belly pierced but took that one out after I was pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Some people look hot with them, others not!!

I rather not too many piercings tho personally as I am squeamish lol


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I love all of mine 

Piercing wise I have first and second lobes, right tragus, belly button and left nip - Lavenderb - i really am not looking forward to taking mine out when i do have kids!

Tattoos - I agree that one needs to spend good money to get a good ink. I spent months researching my artist and his work - and years deciding on my designs!

I have a puzzle piece on my ankle, with a tree and birds, the constellation Casseopia (which I can never spell) on my hip and a multi coloured phoenix on my side. They are all symbolic and mean a lot to me - and were designed by me and my artist. My pet hate is bog standard 'oh that looks nice' picked off the wall tats. 

I want more but I am running out of space - My one stipulation is that they be covered by my wedding dress which is strapless - so no arms, shoulders orr neck. And I truly do not have the nicest legs - so no legs!!!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I only have ears and belly button pierced, but would love a tat, not sure what or where tho tbh. A nice little one somewhere I could cover up when needed would be nice 

Im not a fan of "sleve" tattoos on blokes or people being covered in them, but each to their own and all that


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I like piercings, I like tattoos, wouldn't say 'I love them' so I voted that I couldn't care less. People can do whatever the hell they want with their bodies, it doesn't affect me.

I currently have 1 tat and 1 planned

Have had about 10 peircings

Most my friends have hundreds of tattoos including on their heads etc. Not for me, but it makes them happy.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldnt have one, and im not amazingly keen on them on women tbh, but each to their own


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> What are people's opinions?
> 
> I have three tattoos and 5 piercing sets. I am proud of all of them and would never regret any of them.
> 
> Warning icon is so that people can post photos of theirs!


Dont like tattoos, or "body art" as they call it. I actually think it makes someone look a bit thick. Do you really need your kids names tattooed on your shoulder or a bit of "tribal" artwork on the arm? i think its a waste of money and tbh very common. Oooooh controversial!  I think it can also stop you getting a job sometimes because it can give a poor image. If an employer is looking for someone in a customer facing position, they don`t want someone adorned with ink scribbles. I think it shows poor judgment and is a waste of money. A piercing can easily be removed but a tattoo is a permanent stain.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Dont like tattoos, or "body art" as they call it. I actually think it makes someone look a bit thick. Do you really need your kids names tattooed on your shoulder or a bit of "tribal" artwork on the arm? i think its a waste of money and tbh very common. Oooooh controversial!  I think it can also stop you getting a job sometimes because it can give a poor image. If an employer is looking for someone in a customer facing position, they don`t want someone adorned with ink scribbles. I think it shows poor judgment and is a waste of money. A piercing can easily be removed but a tattoo is a permanent stain.


I agree with this and honestly can't see why someone wants to deface their body. Is it lack of self esteem or trying to give yourself a lift.

It is your choice of course but not for me, tattoos or body piercing, apart from ear rings


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Dont like tattoos, or "body art" as they call it. I actually think it makes someone look a bit thick. Do you really need your kids names tattooed on your shoulder or a bit of "tribal" artwork on the arm? i think its a waste of money and tbh very common. Oooooh controversial!  I think it can also stop you getting a job sometimes because it can give a poor image. If an employer is looking for someone in a customer facing position, they don`t want someone adorned with ink scribbles. I think it shows poor judgment and is a waste of money. A piercing can easily be removed but a tattoo is a permanent stain.


Whats your opinion of the medical alert tattoos then? These arent exactly body art, but certainly could be described as "scribbles".


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I love controversy 

Sussexplumber - I actually agree with your points - therefore what do you think of a well hidden design which is symbolic to the person?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> I agree with this and honestly can't see why someone wants to deface their body. Is it lack of self esteem or trying to give yourself a lift.
> 
> It is your choice of course but not for me, tattoos or body piercing, apart from ear rings


To me it's an appreciation of body art in the same way art can be displayed on paper or in many other ways.

People should not be judged to be lacking in anything just because they have chosen to display art on their body. It's the same with your clothes and your hair. We all choose what we like. 
I'd rather be me than choose to follow the rest of the sheep. I don't judge you for choosing not to wear piercings or tattoos.

There are a lot of misconceptions about piercings, tattoo's and dreadlocks. Piercings go back a long way to biblical times...it actually has a mention in the bible...Genesis 24:22

Tattooing has been practised for centuries throughout many cultures.

Dreadlocks also date back way before the rastafarians started wearing them. A common misconception is that dreadlocks don't get washed but in fact they are washed as much as people who brush their hair do. I am fascinated by the style and decorations that can be added to dreds, hence I chose to dred my hair....like it or not, thats me.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I am not a fan of them tbh - its almost more "unique" not to have one these days lol

The only ones i can understand are particularly meaningful tattoos that are almost hidden away. I know someone whos whole family have a small tattoo to commemorate the death of a child - it means something to all of them.

but each to their own! My brother and step dad both have alot of them and have never regretted

I do know several people my age who regret their tattoo's from their younger days! Was enough to put me off myself lol


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

As I said, it's your choice and I did not say you or anyone was lacking anything.
I was just asking, thats all.

If you want either thats up to you, I am not condeming and if I upset you I appologise but that is my oppinion, thats all.

The question was, do you like them? I don't, my daughter has a tattoo, her choice but not mine but I don't rant at her for it


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> As I said, it's your choice and I did not say you or anyone was lacking anything.
> I was just asking, thats all.
> 
> If you want either thats up to you, I am not condeming and if I upset you I appologise but that is my oppinion, thats all.
> ...


I love all of them. My tattoos aren't exactly in your face so to speak. They can be covered if I choose. And no you didn't upset me so no need to apologise


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a little odd like that, I like certain piercings and like tattoo's on certain area's of the body.

I have 3 piercings ( was 5 but took my ear piercings out ages ago) I have snake bites and a nose piercing.

I have 3 tattoo's and intend to get a couple more.

I don't like arm tattoo's on anyone male or female, no idea why. I like chest tattoo's, wrist tattoo's, back tattoo's ect.

I don't like septum or surface piercings.

My piercings;









Here's some pics of my tattoo's.

My husbands initials.









My tummy tattoo, I wanted this tattoo since I was 13. I'm a bit fat now but back when I was thin it looked ace!









My star tattoo. To remind me of College and all the great times I had there.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> I love both although some of my old piercings have been removed. I had my nose pierced years back, thats gone. Labret was pierced but was rubbing my teeth so came out. One nipple done but removed that for breast feeding purposes lol.
> Kept my eyebrow bar in and have both ears done twice. 5 tattoos, the newest was done a couple of months ago and I love it...4 coloured stars behind my right ear.
> I'm currently at the age of 40 lmao....*dreading up my hair*....I'm just over a month in...it's going to be a journey, but I'm enjoying it. It's still early days yet , they are still locking up, but I have popped in a few beads and a lil needle felting wool.....funny seeing people's expressions...still lots of misinformation in people's minds regarding dreads I think.


I've got quite a few friends with dreads, we had Phoenix hanging off my mate's the other day, his are amazing, almost down to his bum


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

shetlandlover - thanks for the pics! Will take some to upload later on. 

How long have you had your nose done for? I ask as you have a long bar in - like I currently have for my healing tragus!

I adore how snakebites look but dont feel I could pull it off - same with a monroe x


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i have quite a lot of tattoos an piercings so can`t say i don`t like them although i don`t really plan on having anymore done now which is sad as i find tattoos very therapeutic an relaxing 

i used to have dreads too, i done mine with a crochet needle meaning none of the stinking smelly products they sell for dreads (my oh did his with these an when i cut his out i cut them in half an they were full of gunk) mine were totally natural and super tight from day 1 so no waiting on them to knot up either  i also washed them just as much as i`d wash my hair now but used dr bronners magic soaps on them rather than shampoo an conditioner an is spray with with a little vanilla essence an they smelt lush! dreads are only dirty if you let them get that way an they`re a very high maintenence hairstyle as they require so much upkeep! i really want mine again but after 2 days of picking them out last time it`s put me off a bit lol


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> I love controversy
> 
> Sussexplumber - I actually agree with your points - therefore what do you think of a well hidden design which is symbolic to the person?


Tell you what, Ill have a look at it and give you an honest opinion! lol


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Dont like tattoos, or "body art" as they call it. I actually think it makes someone look a bit thick. Do you really need your kids names tattooed on your shoulder or a bit of "tribal" artwork on the arm? i think its a waste of money and tbh very common.


i actually find your comments really offensive. my tattoo represents my love of my instrument and classical music - i don't think that's telling of someone who is 'thick' and 'common' to be honest...


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

missRV said:


> I have my ear lobes pierced, does that count? lol!
> 
> I don't mind tattoos on other people but wouldn't get one on myself, I couldn't stand the pain  and my style changes very often so what I like now I probably won't like in 12 months time


I think thats a good post actually! Once you`ve got it, you are stuck with it. Changed your mind? Tough!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> To me it's an appreciation of body art in the same way art can be displayed on paper or in many other ways.


The difference being my dear, that getting "inked" is better likened to graffiti.

Ink on paper can be educational or artistic. Ink on skin is akin to a biro leaking in your trouser pocket! lol

Unless you are Tracey Emin and you are willing to stand in the Tate, you are unlikely to increase in value by having inkstains all over your body.

Stay lucky!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anybody ever had one removed? I would quite like to have mine removed - its tiny and probably wouldn't take long. 

A lady I used to work with had a huge tattoo right across her stomach which was initially stretched by pregnancy, disturbed by her c-section and then completely ruined by a hysterectomy. Its a mess now and too big to even contemplate removal.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> The difference being my dear, that getting "inked" is better likened to graffiti.
> 
> Ink on paper can be educational or artistic. Ink on skin is akin to a biro leaking in your trouser pocket! lol
> 
> ...


In your opinion. . Not actual fact


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i know someone who had theirs removed, took a good few sessions and she said the pain was out of this world but the tattoo represented a time in her life she wanted to forget (read that as a friendship she wanted to forget) so for her it was worth it

i`m really lucky that my tattoo on my stomach is still intact after 2 pregnancies an i never got stretch marks

i find it quite funny that someone is saying tattoos make someone look thick....bit of an ironic statement really! i`m sure the registrar who cares for my daughter is just a thick commoner really an pretends to be intelligent


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

I love tattoos and some piercings. I have sat through a good few hours of work and had my ears done twice, belly button and right nipple. Taken nipple one out now though due to it being over sensitive  
All my tattoos are covered most of the time. I love them but they are for me and I understand not everyone is a fan, so Ive had them in places that are not always on show.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its weird seeing the patients at work with tattoos and piercings. One young man I know of had to take all 35 of his piercings out before he could go into a magnetic scanner! and one time I had to cannulate a patient who had loads of tatts and ended up sticking the needle into a very busty young lady on his arm!!LOL
although alot of the time its very old men whose tattoos have faded so badly they look like a biro has leaked on them.!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> shetlandlover - thanks for the pics! Will take some to upload later on.
> 
> How long have you had your nose done for? I ask as you have a long bar in - like I currently have for my healing tragus!
> 
> I adore how snakebites look but dont feel I could pull it off - same with a monroe x


The bars quite long but not as long as it looks, I have a deviated septum so my nose stud pops out a bit further than it should sometimes, I just need to push it back in lol.

I've had my nose done since I was 15, my high school made me take it out but I had to redone at 16 when I left school. :laugh:

So 7-8 years.

I've had my snake bites since I was 16 too.

I got my hubby's name tattoo when I was 17, I got my big belly tattoo when I turned 18 and my star when I was 18. I want a good one of Scorcher for my shoulder.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Hate them:thumbdown:
Nothing against those that have them apart from my daughters who all have them & they got them done before they were 18 without my consent. I think they have 3 or 4 each now & I just find it gross that they have these permanent marks on their lovely bodies... which I'm sure they'll regret when they are older, but what do I know....


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

waggytailsandwhiskers said:


> I have 11 tattoos. Don't think I will care when I am older either to be honest, they are a mark of my history


I have about 16 scars to tell me my history. Some are from surgery as a baby but the vast majority are from not waiting for responses to questions such as "is it sharp, safe, friendly, turned off, locked correctly?" and some are from events that have followed the war cry of "Watch this!!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

I have no problem with either, I have 2 tattoos. A Pegasus on my shoulder and a Tigger on my arm and I have my belly button, ears and my nose pierced (although my nose one grew out years ago).

I'm going to get another tattoo done as soon as I find a good artist 
I wanted to get my tongue pierced ages ago but I made the mistake of watching my friend get hers done so I lost my bottle :lol:
Stupid thing is if I had gone first it would be done now


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Not for me. As a teen, I had eyebrow piercings, a nose piercing, and a tongue piercing - the latter developed an infection, and I could see through the hole in my tongue. :yikes:

O.K on others though. It's tattoos like hearts, names, Celtic/Japanse symbols, national flags, cartoon characters that I find particularly hideous.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

I think tattoos have been popularised by the likes of Mr Beckham and wife and a number of singers so apparently that makes them cool! I must be getting old!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Sussexplumber said:


> I think tattoos have been popularised by the likes of Mr Beckham and wife and a number of singers so apparently that makes them cool! I must be getting old!


Tattoos have nothing to do with being "cool" or the "in" thing, they are very personal and most tell a story about the person that has them.

My last tattoo was done 17 years ago so has nothing to do with David Beckham or his wife


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm really offended that people can be so judgemental regarding tattoos and think the inked person is 'thick'. I have 8 tattoos and 4 more planned and I'm definitely not thick. I have a good job and I believe I do it extremely well. My tattoos have never stopped me doing anything. They are a part of me and my life.

I honestly can't believe that in this day and age, people are still so judgemental.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> I wonder what Kat Von Dee will look like when she is 70?


A very poor looking bayeux tapestry after an apprentice put it on a 60c wash.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

My dad got some done when he was younger:










He doesn't regret them one bit now though:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I think tattoos have been popularised by the likes of Mr Beckham and wife and a number of singers so apparently that makes them cool! I must be getting old!


To be fair, people were getting tattoos way before Mr Beckham graced our newsfeed....


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

hutch6 said:


> My dad got some done when he was younger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I introduce him to my mum?










warning next link is NOT for the faint hearted!
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqnpmgfXir1r0sr2yo1_500.gif


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Tattoos have nothing to do with being "cool" or the "in" thing, they are very personal and most tell a story about the person that has them.
> 
> My last tattoo was done 17 years ago so has nothing to do with David Beckham or his wife


You really think someone as influential and popular as David Beckham, superstar of the Western World and fashion icon, doesnt influence people? Really?


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> Can I introduce him to my mum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it all back, they look really cool. lol

I dont know what medication those guys are on but I wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I love tats and piercings and i love mine.

I currently have 13 tattoos and 35 piercings  not one regretted

Oh and 6 stretched ear piercings


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Rolacolacube said:


> I'm really offended that people can be so judgemental regarding tattoos and think the inked person is 'thick'. I have 8 tattoos and 4 more planned and I'm definitely not thick. I have a good job and I believe I do it extremely well. My tattoos have never stopped me doing anything. They are a part of me and my life.
> 
> I honestly can't believe that in this day and age, people are still so judgemental.


You are beautiful as you are, why mess yourself up?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Rolacolacube said:


> I'm really offended that people can be so judgemental regarding tattoos and think the inked person is 'thick'. I have 8 tattoos and 4 more planned and I'm definitely not thick. I have a good job and I believe I do it extremely well. My tattoos have never stopped me doing anything. They are a part of me and my life.
> 
> I honestly can't believe that in this day and age, people are still so judgemental.


Don't be offended by someone else's opinion. It's one opinion in a world of billions


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> You really think someone as influential and popular as David Beckham, superstar of the Western World and fashion icon, doesnt influence people? Really?


well he certainly hasn't got anything to do with mine as you'd know if you read my reply to you but i suppose you chose to ignore it because it didn't fit with your judgemental views...


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Don't be offended by someone else's opinion. It's one opinion in a world of billions


Yeah but only mine is right


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Don't be offended by someone else's opinion. It's one opinion in a world of billions


to be fair, i have no problem with people not liking them ON THEMSELVES, but to be telling others their tattoos are 'messing them up', making them look thick and common and means they have a lack of judgement is quite unpleasant... there's no need for that imo.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

tiatortilla said:


> to be fair, i have no problem with people not liking them ON THEMSELVES, but to be telling others their tattoos are 'messing them up', making them look thick and common and means they have a lack of judgement is quite unpleasant... *there's no need for that imo*.


That's only in your opinion though. Mine is right as stated before so yours doesn't count. One nil to me.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> You really think someone as influential and popular as David Beckham, superstar of the Western World and fashion icon, doesnt influence people? Really?


LOL maybe some seriously stupid people would be influenced by a celebrity to get a permanent modification to their body but in all honesty they`re the ones who will regret their tattoos. i couldn`t give a toss what that moron an the rest of the celeb culture done an i defo wouldn`t be running out to copy them!!!

i got my tattoos because i wanted them, they`re reminders of times in my life an every single one of them has been designed in collaboration with the artist doing them for me - i can`t draw to save myself hence why i haven`t drawn them myself. if other people don`t like my tattoos then that`s they`re problem, i won`t hide them nor will i be ashamed of them and i certainly won`t be accused of copying some silly little celebrity or being thick...i love how people feel the need to be so prejudicial against people with tattoos, it`s discrimination no matter which way you look at it and if i were to pick up on something about others an start discriminating against it there`d be outrage at the offence caused yet some people think it`s all ok to do it with the way people choose to live their life. saying you don`t like tattoos is one thing but commenting on the people who have them in a derogatory manner, which a few have done, is just plain wrong


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> well he certainly hasn't got anything to do with mine as you'd know if you read my reply to you but i suppose you chose to ignore it because it didn't fit with your judgemental views...


I wouldn`t suggest for a second that everyone is influenced by DB but I will absolutely claim that a lot of people are, which is why advertisers will pay a fortune for his services. That doesn`t mean everyone will like his tattoos of course but a lot of people will think it looks cool, simply because they are on him.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

They don't bother me. It's individual taste. My hubby has tattoos. I only have my ears pierced. I wouldn't have a tattoo myself though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Sussexplumber said:


> You really think someone as influential and popular as David Beckham, superstar of the Western World and fashion icon, doesnt influence people? Really?


I never said he didn't influence people  But the majority of people that get tattoos do not get them to be "cool" nor do they get them because they want to be like the David Beckhams of this world.

Some might be silly enough to have that as a reason but most will get tattoos because shock horror they actually like them :yikes:

What does it matter to you if people want to get tattoos or piercings? Why would a constant reminder of something special (as I said many tattoos have a meaning behind them) be so bad?
Hell what does it matter if by the time someone is 80 they regret their choices (very much doubt I will regret my tattoos but until that time I can't be certain)?

Surely it is THEIR choice to make...

Just as a little reminder to some of the judgmental, just because someone has tattoos on their body, or holes though their skin, that doesn't make the person behind them a bad person. They just like different things and like to express themselves in different ways.

You decorate your house, I decorate my skin... no different...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tiatortilla said:


> to be fair, i have no problem with people not liking them ON THEMSELVES, but to be telling others their tattoos are 'messing them up', making them look thick and common and means they have a lack of judgement is quite unpleasant... there's no need for that imo.


I prefer to think nothing about their comments....it's insignificant.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wanted to add that I cannot stand seeing little boys with their ear pierced. To me is looks like the parents have had a bad dose of "chavilitis"


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I prefer to think nothing about their comments....it's insignificant.


true, true. i just like to go by 'if you have nothing nice to say..'
i know he's intentionally trying to wind people up now, but still. there's no need to be insulting to others for their choices, nobody is telling him that he's 'square' or plain or boring because he doesn't have any...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tiatortilla said:


> i actually find your comments really offensive. my tattoo represents my love of my instrument and classical music - i don't think that's telling of someone who is 'thick' and 'common' to be honest...


Yeah, I did too lol.
Common? Yeah, I guess I probably am despite my private education. But thick? Well, I'm studying a BSc, so people can make their own minds up on that score 



Sussexplumber said:


> The difference being *my dear*, that getting "inked" is better likened to graffiti.


Patronising much! :laugh:



Sussexplumber said:


> I think tattoos have been popularised by the likes of Mr Beckham and wife and a number of singers so apparently that makes them cool! I must be getting old!


Nope, I've wanted them since I was about 4 or 5, & I also make a point of actively avoiding doing something just because some football player or his wife does it 



Iheartcats said:


> Just wanted to add that I cannot stand seeing little boys with their ear pierced. To me is looks like the parents have had a bad dose of "chavilitis"


No, have to say neither do I, let them make their own mind up when they're old enough


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> You are beautiful as you are, why mess yourself up?


It's not 'messing myself up' though. The tattoos I choose are a part of me and I adore them.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah, I did too lol.
> Common? Yeah, I guess I probably am despite my private education. But thick? Well, I'm studying a BSc, so people can make their own minds up on that score


lol yup, i'd honestly love to know how having committed to playing an instrument since i was six and wanting to have a tattoo to express my love for it makes me thick and common, i don't know many chavs who are into classical music!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Rolacolacube said:


> It's not 'messing myself up' though. The tattoos I choose are a part of me and I adore them.


Well that in itself is enough to make them special.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Well that in itself is enough to make them special.


Thank you lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tiatortilla said:


> lol yup, i'd honestly love to know how having committed to playing an instrument since i was six and wanting to have a tattoo to express my love for it makes me thick and common, i don't know many chavs who are into classical music!


Winston Churchill had a tattoo ....


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> You are beautiful as you are, why mess yourself up?


So on that theory do you not like make up, dyed hair, painted and or false nails on a person? Surely of someone feels better for how they chose to decorate their body and it gives them confidence its a good thing?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

tiatortilla said:


> lol yup, i'd honestly love to know how having committed to playing an instrument since i was six and wanting to have a tattoo to express my love for it makes me thick and common, i don't know many chavs who are into classical music!


I'm well into that sheet music and that innit? Got my own posse nah I'm sayin? More of a gang tho yeah, we go by the Handel of The Amadeus Wolves, you get me? Blagging.
Don't give me any of that Wagner from XFactor coming in getting my Bach up, safe, I'd be Chopin his Brahms right off blood!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

just found a pic similar to the white tattoo I have seen.... I would seriously consider one of these if the white ink was more reliable.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

This is my first tattoo and got it done a year ago?










I am now officially in college to be a nurse and I dont think having a tattoo has made me any worse then I already am 

I have had many people say when they have seen it that Im not the type that looks like theyd have a tattoo. I have three more personal ones that I would like to have done this year.

Id also they to get my ears redone.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> This is my first tattoo and got it done a year ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that isn't of one of your patients?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

I want my stomach pierced but terrified of needles.. and pain.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I hope that isn't of one of your patients?


Nah but I sometimes joke with my coffee shop colleagues that Ill give them discounted operations!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

god bless all you thick people with tats lol comments like that make me want some more i think the person how said this should this get a w on each check and when they bend over it spells wow lol


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a tattoo. I read sussexplumber's comments and wasn't offended - I just automatically assumed they don't apply to me because I'm intelligent and have good job prospects!  Water off a duck's back...



Iheartcats said:


> Just wanted to add that I cannot stand seeing little boys with their ear pierced. To me is looks like the parents have had a bad dose of "chavilitis"


I have to say, I don't like children with their ears done full stop, I think it looks awful. Babies are the worst!  Not too bad over the age of ten or so, though.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Each to ones own I say.

I like some, not all. I've seen some truly horrendous tats - both in the sense of badly done / ruined over time and those that were technically well done just looked crap imo. But equally there are some I really like.

OH had his first tattoo last year (he's in his late 30s), and went all out with a full sleeve. He loves it, partly for the artwork, which is very well done, but mostly for what it represents and means to him. Deep, personal stuff that frankly has jack Sh!t to do with what anyone else thinks or what some celeb is doing.

I don't have any tattoos as yet, but I am planning one. I want it on my uper back across my shoulder blades. It won't be visible to anyone unless I'm swimming or sleeping with them!! Of course it will look crap when I'm 80 - but so will the rest of me I epxect! 

I have a few ear piercings (nothing out of the ordinary), my navel (which is never on display unless I'm on a warm beach), and most recently my eyebrow. It's not any sort of statement or rebellion; I just happen to like it. It suits me. Big deal. Sure, next time I go for a job interview I'll probably put a retainer in but that's about it.

I do think its a bleeding cheek how rude people can be about these things tho. I don't like men in sandals. Any sandals, in any weather. Period. Hate them, think they look horrendous, a real turn off - doesn't mean I go around insulting people for wearing them and calling them thick :rolleyes5:

At the end of the day the only person who gets any say in what I do to MY body is ME. I don't give a crap what anyone else thinks - I just want to be myself, not what other people think I should be.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have 8 tattos and 19 piercings.have had nearly 30 piercings at one point


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Love them, I've got (I think :lol 27 piercings currently and 5 tattoos


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I prefer tattoos to piercings, although used to have my tongue, belly button and tragus pierced but took them out so just got my ears done now. I do have four tattoos though and love them  can't wait to get more!

I don't find piercings attractive on a man but do tattoos.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

melbury said:


> god bless all you thick people with tats lol comments like that make me want some more i think the person how said this should this get a w on each check and when they bend over it spells wow lol


Each check or each cheek?


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> I have a tattoo. I read sussexplumber's comments and wasn't offended - I just automatically assumed they don't apply to me because I'm intelligent and have good job prospects!  Water off a duck's back...
> 
> I have to say, I don't like children with their ears done full stop, I think it looks awful. Babies are the worst!  Not too bad over the age of ten or so, though.


I want to say in case it wasn`t obvious, that having ink on your skin doesnt drain your iq, necessarily, just as plumbers arent all handsome and bouncers arent all thugs, but take a look down the local job centre or tune in to JK and I think you`ll get the picture. Its a _generalisation!_


----------



## gooner1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dare I say it but piercings can be sexy on a women depending on where they are done and sometimes tattoos can be. I had a tattoo done when I was 16 and it was a football tattoo yawn yawn lol . I have been wanting to get it revamped as it is looking faded now. The football tattoo means something to me as it is and will be the team I support all my life. I also agree that you have to be careful how many tats and piercings you get because as you get older as they take on a different appearance on a 60 year old than a 20 year old.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I want to say in case it wasn`t obvious, that having ink on your skin doesnt drain your iq, necessarily, just as plumbers arent all handsome and bouncers arent all thugs, but take a look down the local job centre or tune in to JK and I think you`ll get the picture. Its a _generalisation!_


Come now SP... its a generalisation you _knew_ would get a reaction, so why act surprised that people felt the need to defend Tat's image against your opinion


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Come now SP... its a generalisation you _knew_ would get a reaction, so why act surprised that people felt the need to defend Tat's image against your opinion


Of course. Its stimulated a lively and fun debate. But I do stand by what I said, _in general._


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont mind good quality tattoos in small numbers but i'm afraid to say I dont like to see men or women covered in them, especially up the neck, on the face etc. I was watching Shane Lynch on TV last night and thought he would be much more handsome if he wasnt covered in ink.

The same applies to piercings. I had my nose pierced 3 times and my ears 7 times when I was a teenager but that would be about my limit. It grosses me out to see belly buttons, tongues etc with rings and studs in them :yikes:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Of course. Its stimulated a lively and fun debate. But I do stand by what I said, _in general._


Are you a full time plumber?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> I want to say in case it wasn`t obvious, that having ink on your skin doesnt drain your iq, necessarily, just as plumbers arent all handsome and bouncers arent all thugs, but take a look down the local job centre or tune in to JK and I think you`ll get the picture. Its a _generalisation!_


I know, that's the point I was making, hence why I wasn't offended


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I wonder what Kat Von Dee will look like when she is 70?


I wonder what the suckers shes adorned will look like too! lol


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Of course. Its stimulated a lively and fun debate. But I do stand by what I said, _in general._


You can "stimulate a debate" without making inflammatory generalisations though


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> The only thing that does annoy me is people who think employers won't discriminate against them when they have huge holes in their ears and tattoos all over their hands and necks - of course they will. They won't tell you, they just won't hire you! Particularly if you work in a role where you have contact with the public, and the job doesn't fit the whole tattoo and piercing image.


Was ever a truer word spoken on here!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Was ever a truer word spoken on here!


I've had quite a few conversations with friends about it. They don't seem to be able to understand that just because employers can't legally discriminate, it doesn't mean they're not going to


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> I've had quite a few conversations with friends about it. They don't seem to be able to understand that just because employers can't legally discriminate, it doesn't mean they're not going to


They certainly will in many industries. I have a friend with full sleeves and he has to wear full length shirts at work to cover them. I certainly couldnt have visable tattoos at work, due to the nature of business.

If anyone asked me for advise on the subject I would certainly say make sure they can be covered!! (along with dont get a name of the current man/woman in your life)


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

The good thing for me is I have a friend who owns her own tattoo parlour. She does the tattoos along with an extremely talented French girl but also has another girl who does piercing and tattoo removal. 
I'm getting one removed from my arm (tiny cross) that was a totally pointless piece of crap tbh. I'm a bridesmaid this year and would really like it gone by he time that comes round.....however..... I am back in at the end of the month to get the tattoo on my thigh completed.
One off, one on  

And I don't agree that everyone with tattoos should be scudded with the same thicko scumbag shovel  I'm 25, with a great job that wasn't hindered by my tattoo's/piercing's/image.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I see tattoo's as a way to express yourself and your life experiences. You're body is something you can use like a canvas.

If you don't like tattoo's don't get one, if you're stupid and get a really dumb tattoo you regret when your old then that's your problem. 

I select the tattoo's I want well in advance and to represent parts of my life, like a memory placed on my skin that wont be lost ect. 

It's been 5-6 years since I got my tattoo's, I don't regret them now and I won't regret them in 70 years.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i don't really care if my tattoo and piercings stop me from getting certain jobs, i wouldn't want to work for someone who discriminated and i'd want the job on merit rather than appearance. i'd prefer my boss to be more intelligent than me, as opposed to the other way round too!
i know waitressing isn't a great job but funny how i worked in a cafe for four years with all my piercings and got the tattoo while i was working there, i'd say that's a job where you have quite a lot of contact with the public.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

As promised:

My pierced ear: (hoping to add a helix piercing to this one and a scaff to my other ear (w/o tragus piercing)









My hip - i was taking the photo in a funny position to see the camera screen - the stars are actually symmetrical 









My foot:









My side:









I want this next:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

I had my first tattoo done in 1999 when i was 24 and have had 4 more since , i dont like the idea of partners names as u never know if you will be with them for ever, i can understand childrens names being done as thats symbolic , the first one i had done was a frog one which most people on here know im obsessed with frogs, i also have a rose simply because i wanted it, another was a chinese symbol for happiness , ive also cat a cat in memory of minnie one of my cats and ive also got a cheeky devil because i can be quite cheeky and im called a cheeky little devil

i don't have any piercings as they don't like my skin , they always get infected 

as for where mine are they are on my back, and on tops of my arms , i don't want any on the lower parts of my arms simply because i wouldnt want to cover them up at work as i hate wearing long sleeves because i get to hot quick

like many companies its policy to have tattoos covered and earrings removed 

as for what people think of me with tattoos, its my body and i can do what the hell i like to it , personally i wouldnt have them on my face but to those that have who cares ... body art does not tell others what kind of person you are , its what you make it to be 

ive found some comments on here insulting but you know what thats just your opinion and you can think what you like of me coz i dont care and this is mine opinion


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> My side:


I love this one, just beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I like both, especially love a man with some nice tatts 
I've got a pawprint on each wrist, and have a design ready to have soon, which is a cartoony pic of Sidney dressed as a Jester....to represent his personality as he is a little clown  
I'd only have tattoos that are personal and mean something, as i know i'd never regret them. 
I would NEVER get a man's name tattooed on me, no way. 
Also have my ears, tongue and belly button pierced...would like some more but not sure where.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't see why it makes someone look thick, I mean do you judge someone based on tattoos? I have a tattoo and I am certainly not stupid or thick


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is my main tattoo. 
I drew it myself based on photographs of flowers that are significant to me and represent big parts of my life. I couldn't care less if they are 'just flowers' or scribbles to someone else 
(It's in another tattoo thread but this ones current  lol)


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you B3rnie!

Oscar12 - that is AMAZING!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

TBH i don't give a sh*t whether people like my look or not. I did it for me, not them, and it sure doesn't mean i'm thick all my qualifications will tell you that. It's never stopped me getting a job either


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> just found a pic similar to the white tattoo I have seen.... I would seriously consider one of these if the white ink was more reliable.


I love this!!!!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I love this!!!!


I do, too, I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sussexplumber said:


> I think thats a good post actually! Once you`ve got it, you are stuck with it. Changed your mind? Tough!


I have my kids names on my wrists in my writing. I won't change my mind I love my kids.. I have a horse on the top of one arm represents my life.. I've owned horses and show jumped till a couple of years ago when my life changed.. I have a skull on the top of my other arm its been there sometime now a never worry about getting it out... The big boss of my works has a massive tat on his back.. he obviously doesn't find them offensive..
When I can afford I'm going to have Moment of Madness tattoed somewhere  that was my horses name.. love her dearly.. those words are like the story of my life and my crazy horse... Most peoples tats have a personal meaning to them. And if people want to judge I guess its there choice... For having Tats doesn't make me common or thick.. or anything else you have previously put...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> As promised:
> 
> My side:


I love the phoenix.
That is one I would like, it is very symbolic.......


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Bumbles paw prints (got him to walk on a piece of paper with a muddy paw  )









And his name on my wrist









:001_wub:


----------



## neoflip (Jan 8, 2013)

To be honest, i just hate tattoos and piercing too.
human look more beautiful in natural. GOD make us perfect from head to foot.
we don't even need it.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

> human look more beautiful in natural. GOD make us perfect from head to foot.


Natural? Would that include stark naked with hairy pits? 

TBH I'm not too bothered what people think - I care even less what "God" thinks!! :ciappa:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Colette said:


> Natural? Would that include stark naked with hairy pits?
> 
> TBH I'm not too bothered what people think - I care even less what "God" thinks!! :ciappa:


Amen to that


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Colette said:


> Natural? Would that include stark naked with hairy pits?


Hey! Don't discriminate against me just because I have hairy pits!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

neoflip said:


> To be honest, i just hate tattoos and piercing too.
> human look more beautiful in natural. GOD make us perfect from head to foot.
> we don't even need it.


I take it you are Amish are you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Sussexplumber said:


> I take it you are Amish are you?


Do you really think that someone following the Amish rule would be on a computer? :yikes:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

this is what i have tattooed on my right shoulder, but without the circle and about 2.5 inches big. 
i did want a huge dragon down my arm, but my dad asked me not too. 
i do want some more tattoos soon, i want one to be a rat of some kind, probably death of rats from discworld books. and some rat paw prints.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

now i saw this tattoo a few months ago and it think it is stunning. i would LOVE this


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

CRL said:


> now i saw this tattoo a few months ago and it think it is stunning. i would LOVE this


That's beautiful but how long would it take


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Do you really think that someone following the Amish rule would be on a computer? :yikes:


Why do you think I guessed that? Not all Amish are "hardcore".


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

would take days and days. i dont even think its a tattoo though, its a painting, but how amazing would that look on someones back? it is a stunning piece of artwork


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

[



Flamingoes said:


> That's beautiful but how long would it take


wow its stunning! I would be too afraid of it being ruined over time though , especially the white areas as white ink just isnt the same as other inks (did alot of research after admiring the lady on holiday - similar to the pic I posted).


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> That's beautiful but how long would it take


Lol even I`ll admit that is stunning! Still wouldnt have it on me though.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

on certain people i think these look stunning aswell
http://th04.deviantart.net/fs17/200H/f/2007/204/1/7/corset_piercing_by_InSaNeLoV3R.jpg
personally wouldnt get one myself though. 
i did have my eyebrow pierced and i loved it, would get it done again if i got another job. i also have 6 ear piercings, my nose (kind of grown out, must repierce) and my belly button


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Lol even I`ll admit that is stunning! Still wouldnt have it on me though.


Pfft away man, you'll be out there having it done tomorrow and then be back here the day after saying causing mischief 

Ahh that would make sense for it to be a painting, I must admit I was amazed by how intricate it was. Yes it would be quite incredible to have it though. Personally I wouldn't as it wouldn't fit my idiom but it really is stunning.


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

CRL said:


> on certain people i think these look stunning aswell
> http://th04.deviantart.net/fs17/200H/f/2007/204/1/7/corset_piercing_by_InSaNeLoV3R.jpg
> personally wouldnt get one myself though.
> i did have my eyebrow pierced and i loved it, would get it done again if i got another job. i also have 6 ear piercings, my nose (kind of grown out, must repierce) and my belly button


Oohhh corset piercing!!! Ive seen someones that got infected BLERGH!!! Not a pretty sight at all.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Oscar12 said:


> Oohhh corset piercing!!! Ive seen someones that got infected BLERGH!!! Not a pretty sight at all.


on some it would look nice. on others it looks minging. would freak me out though having one myself. and who would actually get to see it, and wouldnt it be uncomfortable under clothes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Sussexplumber said:


> Why do you think I guessed that? Not all Amish are "hardcore".


To join the Amish, one must learn the Pennsylvania German dialect. One must also learn to leave behind modern luxuries like televisions, appliances, cars, and contemporary clothing.

If they don't then they are simply a Christian


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the corset piercings, I've only got one surface piercing myself on my arm










Think you can see it on that one but it looks like you can't on photobucket 

ETA no you can't *sigh* but it's on my left arm. I'd like them in decreasing sizes in a line of three on the back of my neck but I don't really have my hair up enough to warrant it *ponders*


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

CRL said:


> on some it would look nice. on others it looks minging. would freak me out though having one myself. and who would actually get to see it, and wouldnt it be uncomfortable under clothes?


I was told that its not something thats meant to be permanent.. More like get it done then remove them the next day? Like for a photoshoot or some sort of event where your going to be scantily clad lol. This could be complete carp though  i do agree though, theres some awesome pictures online of this.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

CRL said:


> on some it would look nice. on others it looks minging. would freak me out though having one myself. and who would actually get to see it, and wouldnt it be uncomfortable under clothes?


You don't really feel them at all under clothes...though sometimes they get caught


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> I love the corset piercings, I've only got one surface piercing myself on my arm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got a wee dermal on my arm near my wrist  surprisingly doesn't get caught on anything like i thought it would !


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oscar12 said:


> Ive got a wee dermal on my arm near my wrist  surprisingly doesn't get caught on anything like i thought it would !


:lol: we cross posted  I think mines just a bit too far up though, plus I put my bra on in a weird way but that's for another thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Dont like tattoos, or "body art" as they call it. I actually think it makes someone look a bit thick. Do you really need your kids names tattooed on your shoulder or a bit of "tribal" artwork on the arm? i think its a waste of money and tbh very common. Oooooh controversial!  I think it can also stop you getting a job sometimes because it can give a poor image. If an employer is looking for someone in a customer facing position, they don`t want someone adorned with ink scribbles. I think it shows poor judgment and is a waste of money. A piercing can easily be removed but a tattoo is a permanent stain.


That's one of the most disgusting posts I've ever read on here, what a load of narrow minded, judgmental crap!

Who are they a waste of money for? People obviously get them done because they WANT them done, and if they are happy with the finished result then how is it a waste? People can spend their own money however they want.

Mine certainly haven't stopped me from getting a job, I have them on my arms but they are easy to cover with a long sleeved shirt. As long as you don't walk into an interview in a sleeveless top or have them all over your hands and face, then there's not much an employer can do once they've hired you. Most of us "thick" tattooed people are actually INTELLIGENT enough (believe it or not!) to think about these things. And people who are heavily tattooed on their hands and face are either obviously in a job where it's accepted, or they are perhaps a bit of an idiot.

It's the morons you see on the likes of Jeremy Kyle that give 'proper' tattooed people a bad reputation. Along with the morons that make up these pathetic generalisations that we're all thick - I think that says a LOT more about your own character than anyone elses 

This is my latest one, got it done a couple of weeks before Christmas, I have 6 others as well


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> That's one of the most disgusting posts I've ever read on here, what a load of narrow minded, judgmental crap!
> 
> Who are they a waste of money for? People obviously get them done because they WANT them done, and if they are happy with the finished result then how is it a waste? People can spend their own money however they want.
> 
> ...


I was hoping someone would quote his original post as I really couldn't be bothered to go back to read it 

As I have zero intelligence my only response can be a brief 'ye gods' and an emote ' :frown2: '

To be frank I'd never considered wearing a long sleeved shirt to cover mine on my wrist  in fact, it's in the recreational part of my C.V. that I have tattooses n i will beet ne1 2 a pulp if vey dnt like vem

*holds head in hands*

ETA that is quite beautiful, do you go to the same place every time?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've seen some awesome tattoo's online.


































Unsure if this one is real but regardless it's pretty amazing.









Me and my hubby are getting something similar to this with our wedding date on it when we get chance.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> I was hoping someone would quote his original post as I really couldn't be bothered to go back to read it
> 
> As I have zero intelligence my only response can be a brief 'ye gods' and an emote ' :frown2: '
> 
> ...


innit bruv, my nxt tat2 is guna be da date dat I woz on Jeremy Kyle and da date ov my 15th childz birthday coz I am startin 2 forget dem all now, duzent matta tho really coz im droppin it off at da childrenz home 2morro coz I wanna go 2 da pub n take drugz all day, cba wiv any ov dat parentin rubbish, i've got a 12 pack of stella int fridge 2 drink 4 me brekky n all so i fink kidz gonna have 2 mek itz own way 2 kidz home, i'll have 2 ring 1 of the dadz n ask 4 bus fare so it can get 2 childrenz home on itz own :incazzato:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

The third one down is incredible, I also love the one you've chosen to have done. 

If me and him get round to it I'd much rather his name on my ring finger than a piece of metal


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> innit bruv, my nxt tat2 is guna be da date dat I woz on Jeremy Kyle and da date ov my 15th childz birthday coz I am startin 2 forget dem all now, duzent matta tho really coz im droppin it off at da childrenz home 2morro coz I wanna go 2 da pub n take drugz all day, cba wiv any ov dat parentin rubbish, i've got a 12 pack of stella int fridge 2 drink 4 me brekky n all so i fink kidz gonna have 2 mek itz own way 2 kidz home, i'll have 2 ring 1 of the dadz n ask 4 bus fare so it can get 2 childrenz home on itz own :incazzato:


:lol: :lol: innit indeedy  *toddles off for cheap cider*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> ETA that is quite beautiful, do you go to the same place every time?


I didn't used to, but I have started sticking with the bloke that did this one, he is a really nice bloke and his work is beautiful so I don't feel like I need to go anywhere else, I am really shy and I hate going into tattoo shops initially but I feel comfortable going there now so I am going to stick with him 

I used to go to another bloke for all my smaller, more simple ones (I would trust this guy with a small, simple tattoo but would rather go to the above one for anything more intricate) but he died about this time last year, so obviously I can't go there any more 

I actually have one on each wrist from his shop, the one on my right wrist (a lightening bolt) was done by him, and the one on my left wrist (an old school style swallow) was done by his girlfriend - considering that he's now passed away, it gives them a bit of a double meaning, it always makes me quite sad to put my wrists together and look at them both


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Buckfast Tonic Wine if ye wiz up 'ere wae me n ma brood ah iliterat weans


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I only have one tattoo and one piercing in my ear... I don't think i'd get anymore piercings done, as i rarely wear them due to working with horses, so studs are my limit really... Maybe a second on one ear or both, i don't know yet. 
But i have one tattoo at the moment, of the Phantom of the Opera mask and rose logo on my right arm right at the top. Eventually plan to get a quote from the production on it, but not sure what yet! Also want to get the rose redone. I want to get a paw print with a "T" in it on my wrist, which should be my next one, in remembrance of my old dog, Toby. As he died when i went to my dad's one weekend years ago when i was still at school, and i promised him i'd be there when he went, as we had an unbeatable bond. I've always felt bad missing seeing him and saying goodbye properly. So i want a tattoo of him, and i know it will hurt like mad where i want it, but it's for my baby. :')... I also want a tattoo designed for me... Need to find someone to do it, but i have all the time in the world, as i'm actually going to save up for it once i know i can afford it, i want two horseshoes, linked by a leadrope, with a red rose entwined in the leadrope! And i want that on my lower back. 
And if i'm with my current boyfriend in another 5+ years, (already 2 1/2+ years) then i may end up getting R&R tattooed on me over my heart or something, as his name is Ryan and mine's Rachel, i thought that'd be sweet! And i want to see if he'll do the same! He probably will!  Love him <3.

Photo of my tattoo (please note this is from my facebook page, please don't stalk me! Or steal!), taken minutes after it was done!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I didn't used to, but I have started sticking with the bloke that did this one, he is a really nice bloke and his work is beautiful so I don't feel like I need to go anywhere else, I am really shy and I hate going into tattoo shops initially but I feel comfortable going there now so I am going to stick with him
> 
> I used to go to another bloke for all my smaller, more simple ones (I would trust this guy with a small, simple tattoo but would rather go to the above one for anything more intricate) but he died about this time last year, so obviously I can't go there any more
> 
> I actually have one on each wrist from his shop, the one on my right wrist (a lightening bolt) was done by him, and the one on my left wrist (an old school style swallow) was done by his girlfriend - considering that he's now passed away, it gives them a bit of a double meaning, it always makes me quite sad to put my wrists together and look at them both


Yes that's really quite beautiful 

I haven't found one I'm 100% happy with up here just yet so I've been trying a few out, the last one where I had my dogs name on my wrist I was very impressed with so I'd possibly go back to him next time but it concerns me that others have had a less positive response to him. Having said that nothing as beautiful as what you've had done has meant enough to me to have in such detail so I guess if I was going to I'd research much, much more.

That really is so pretty though


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Oscar12 said:


> Buckfast Tonic Wine if ye wiz up 'ere wae me n ma brood ah iliterat weans


Now buckfast IS hardcore :lol: *tkes burberry cap off 2 u*

Thought I'd multi quoted so sorry for the double post guys


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Ugliest tattoos has some really bad tattoo's.

*screams* argggggggggggggggggg what the hell?









Omg...









LOL.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I find them ugly, SL, but it'd be so hypocritical to judge them when some people would judge ALL tattoos...if they want them and it may mean something to them then good luck to them


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't like them, would not and could never get any done, I don't do well with pain for a start! I certainly don't like the weird ones in the guineas records books whose faces/body's are just covered head to toe, think it looks terrible, but one or two ain't bad. Just not for me.

My uncle when he was young gave himself a tattoo. He downed some dutch courage then inked his name into his arm with one of my nan's darning needles:yikes:, but the pain got to much for him to concentrate properly, and he messed up one of the letters! It was only four letters long to start with:lol:


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> Yes that's really quite beautiful
> 
> I haven't found one I'm 100% happy with up here just yet so I've been trying a few out, the last one where I had my dogs name on my wrist I was very impressed with so I'd possibly go back to him next time but it concerns me that others have had a less positive response to him. Having said that nothing as beautiful as what you've had done has meant enough to me to have in such detail so I guess if I was going to I'd research much, much more.
> 
> That really is so pretty though


Yeah it took me a while to settle with this guy, I tried booking with him to have the swallow done on my wrist but I couldn't get an appointment for 3 months and I only had my work rota for that month so I couldn't book it cos I didn't know if i'd be able to do it or not, so ended up going to the old shop. I'm glad I did now because I really like how I have the tattoos on my wrist from Pep & his girlfriend.

Dicky (the guy that did the big one on my back) is brilliant, it is just a matter of getting an appointment! I am thinking of going up soon to book one in either October or December, my great grandma would've been 100 this year, so me and my mum want something doing together in her memory. I want to make sure I get in around that time of year since she died in October and was born in December, but it works out that I can't have either of the actual dates, so want to get in somewhere around that time as close as possible, if that makes sense.

I'd probably stop away from somewhere that people have been and had bad experiences with. I used to go to one when I was underage, purely because they tattooed anyone without asking for ID or giving a toss how old you were (naughty naughty!), I had my very first one done there and I still love it now (it's Banksys' 'Balloon Girl' piece) but went there for my 2nd one and he made a real MESS of it, which the big birdy on my back actually covers up. Now i'm really really fussy about where I go... it also helps that I am actually old enough now as well


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> My uncle when he was young gave himself a tattoo. He downed some dutch courage then inked his name into his arm with one of my nan's darning needles:yikes:, but the pain got to much for him to concentrate properly, and he messed up one of the letters! It was only four letters long to start with:lol:


Not cutting out the bit that disagrees with me, just making my post shorter but this bit made me laugh :lol: :lol: I couldn't do my own  I've pierced myself but I couldn't attempt that :lol: I can't blame him :yikes:



Tigerneko said:


> Yeah it took me a while to settle with this guy, I tried booking with him to have the swallow done on my wrist but I couldn't get an appointment for 3 months and I only had my work rota for that month so I couldn't book it cos I didn't know if i'd be able to do it or not, so ended up going to the old shop. I'm glad I did now because I really like how I have the tattoos on my wrist from Pep & his girlfriend.
> 
> Dicky (the guy that did the big one on my back) is brilliant, it is just a matter of getting an appointment! I am thinking of going up soon to book one in either October or December, my great grandma would've been 100 this year, so me and my mum want something doing together in her memory. I want to make sure I get in around that time of year since she died in October and was born in December, but it works out that I can't have either of the actual dates, so want to get in somewhere around that time as close as possible, if that makes sense.
> 
> I'd probably stop away from somewhere that people have been and had bad experiences with. I used to go to one when I was underage, purely because they tattooed anyone without asking for ID or giving a toss how old you were (naughty naughty!), I had my very first one done there and I still love it now (it's Banksys' 'Balloon Girl' piece) but went there for my 2nd one and he made a real MESS of it, which the big birdy on my back actually covers up. Now i'm really really fussy about where I go... it also helps that I am actually old enough now as well


Not even bothering to reply to you now I know who you are  

Yes babe, makes perfect sense.

The place I used to go to at home did all my piercings too and we ended up knowing them sort of on a personal level, same as you.

Up here...yes...I know what you mean about the dodgy reviews, it's left me a bit unsettled. He's won many awards and been established over 35 years and has had numerous GOOD reviews...more than I've heard bad, but once someone you KNOW says something you can't help but worry.

I reckon the ones on your wrist played out for a reason though, it probably couldn't have gone any other way


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> Not even bothering to reply to you now I know who you are
> 
> Yes babe, makes perfect sense.
> 
> ...


well how very rude    

Yeah I am getting to really like my tattooist and his wife/girfriend (idk if they are married or not, i'd feel a bit of a weirdo asking :lol so it's nice to be able to go in and discuss your ideas and meanings without feeling like a bit of a twerp 

hmm, I suppose it depends what you want to have done with him, the ONLY thing I wouldn't go to my current tattooist for is a portrait, because I am not 100% keen on the portraits he has done, but everything else i'd trust him with completely. It just depends what their 'style' is and what they excel at, they can't all be good at absolutely everything 

Yeah I agree with the wrist thing, I think these things happen for a reason! They were a strange pair of tattoos, I had them done about a year apart from one another and they weren't originally meant to be linked to one another, it wasn't until after i'd had them done that I realised they were really meaningful to me in how they were placed, then gained their double meaning after Pepp died last year. Strange 

Right, i'm off to bed now, work calls in the morning.... although clearly I am lucky to have a job since I am so thick and tattooed :lol: :lol: nighty night all  xx


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> well how very rude
> 
> Yeah I am getting to really like my tattooist and his wife/girfriend (idk if they are married or not, i'd feel a bit of a weirdo asking :lol so it's nice to be able to go in and discuss your ideas and meanings without feeling like a bit of a twerp
> 
> ...


Night babe, speak tomorrow, lots of love

And to the OP, lovely thread and thanks for it


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

All my kids are tattoed but O/H and I aren't which is funny, women are always telling me I luv your old man's tatts, which is usually after I tell em to back off...lol I always say Thats nice...cause he doesn't have any!!! 

Thats nice is another way for me to say I don't give a ------.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> All my kids are tattoed but O/H and I aren't which is funny, women are always telling me I luv your old man's tatts, which is usually after I tell em to back off...lol I always say Thats nice...cause he doesn't have any!!!
> 
> Thats nice is another way for me to say I don't give a ------.


Do you reckon if you've not had then at a youngish age that, even if you were the sort of person that would have had them you wouldn't now?

As I reckon if my mum had had them young she'd have carried on.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Flamingoes said:


> Do you reckon if you've not had then at a youngish age that, even if you were the sort of person that would have had them you wouldn't now?
> 
> As I reckon if my mum had had them young she'd have carried on.


Nope I like tattoos on other people but not on myself....My kids well the 2 still here put all new tatts on hold for a year until my chemo was done and I received my remission status, they were worried as I may have needed a bone marrow transplant and they won't even test you if you've had a tatt in the last year. First thing my wonderful daughter did when I got a remission was book her appointment for her brothers tribute tatt....It awesome!!!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

They don't bother me but i'm not mad on em either. If people want to express themselves that way thats fine, i've never really had an urge to pierce or tattoo myself though...well except for that one time i saw someone with a tattoo of a green gecko on their foot and made me think I wouldn't mind having a small gecko on one ankle and small snake on the other with my reptiles in mind.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

what on earth did i start here  i like it!!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll just pop up a piccie of my latest tat....I can hide it under my hair if I want.. It's a couple of months old now so all healed...I love it.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I'll just pop up a piccie of my latest tat....I can hide it under my hair if I want.. It's a couple of months old now so all healed...I love it.


Thats really pretty how much did it cost?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

sussexplumber said:


> thats really pretty how much did it cost?


£35  ......


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> £35  ......


Thats not too bad. Maybe I should get one to remind me to get he shopping in! Maybe a handbasket with a few bargain goodies and a sack of cat litter! Would that be expensive?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I'll just pop up a piccie of my latest tat....I can hide it under my hair if I want.. It's a couple of months old now so all healed...I love it.


I want paw prints in a similar location however, despite having three tats, the needle terrifies me.

Would this placement freak me out, do you think?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

used to have my eyebrow pierced till my eldest tugged it out as a toddler, not bothered with tatts, but then again not bothered if people have them or not, pointless post I suppose, from me that is x


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> To join the Amish, one must learn the Pennsylvania German dialect. One must also learn to leave behind modern luxuries like televisions, appliances, cars, and contemporary clothing.
> 
> If they don't then they are simply a Christian


I understood there were splits within the movement with some wanting to embrace modernity and others wanting to stay "primitive" and true to their roots.

Do they have tattoos?


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> used to have my eyebrow pierced till my eldest tugged it out as a toddler, not bothered with tatts, but then again not bothered if people have them or not, pointless post I suppose, from me that is x


Nice to hear from you anyway! Hows the hosses?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Sussexplumber said:


> Do they have tattoos?


No, but some do during Rumspringa.

Rumspringa: Some Amish groups practice a tradition called rumoringGA"running around"). Teens aged 16 and older are allowed some freedom in behavior. It is a interval of a few years while they remain living at home, yet are somewhat released from the intense supervision of their parents. Since they have not yet been baptized, they have not committed to follow the extremely strict behavioral restrictions and community rules imposed by the religion. 
Depending upon the behavioral rules of their particular community, they may be allowed to date, go out with their friends, visit the outside world, go to parties, drink alcoholic beverages, wear jeans, etc. The intent of rumspringa is to make certain that youth are giving their informed consent if they decide to be baptized. About 80% to 90% decide to remain Amish.

I do feel that the member that sparked this off was only here to spam and has no links with the Amish community


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Nice to hear from you anyway! Hows the hosses?


hello again, yup sorry things like my life come in between interpornoweb and the like, so you will get a flurry of activity and then nowt for a while!! (or its because I to pretend to being mysterious)

Hosses are fine, and I have seemed to have collected a new one!! will post more info and piccies at the end of the month when its all official!!


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww man 

This threads going to get ruined and closed now ... I can see it already


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oscar12 said:


> Aww man
> 
> This threads going to get ruined and closed now ... I can see it already


Not if I can help it!

Sooooooooooo, who wants what ink done next & where?

Me? I have some plans-

a couple of memorials (Gem my dog in Anime style & a rabbit in a celtic style),

a peacock (always had an affinity with this bird, this will be my biggest & most colourful),

a rat (my all time favourite animal apart from dogs)

& a Siamese cat in a simplistic style.

I also wouldn't mind a cover up on my left wrist as OH really hates it 

I just never have any spare cash at the moment, what with being a poor student


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Not if I can help it!
> 
> Sooooooooooo, who wants what ink done next & where?
> 
> ...


Lol , yeah!!
I was in getting 2 silly ones zapped yesterday but I'm due in at the end of the month to get my leg piece finished.
The pic attached is what my tattoo has been taken from. I knew in my head what I wanted but couldn't put it on paper! My brother had a Route One catalogue and there it was! It's the part above the bit that says fracture.
Outline is done but I'm due 2 hours to colour and shade to finish it  
I wanted a peacock feather but have decided that my leg piece is going to be based on the colours in the feather instead!! 
I would have loved a sleeve with the pets on it but I have too many


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I am hopefully getting my leg piece finished next month. It will be a 10 hours session and im getting a peacock on my thigh going round to the back of my knee and joining together with the geisha girl and lotus flowers that go all down my leg and foot with wind bars and cherry blossoms. I cant wait!!


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's all peacocks !!!!!! Lol, Why did you pick it?

My favourite colours are purple, cobalt blue and emerald green... That's my only reason


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oscar12 said:


> Lol , yeah!!
> I was in getting 2 silly ones zapped yesterday but I'm due in at the end of the month to get my leg piece finished.
> The pic attached is what my tattoo has been taken from. *I knew in my head what I wanted but couldn't put it on paper*! My brother had a Route One catalogue and there it was! It's the part above the bit that says fracture.
> Outline is done but I'm due 2 hours to colour and shade to finish it
> ...


I'm having exactly the same problems- so many ideas, but I'm having a lot of trouble getting them out of my head, & I want as much input as possible, so they're a part of 'me' if that makes sense 

I have the same problem of having too many past pets, I'd be totally covered! I do have an idea involving a totem pole & all the species I've shared my life with so far, I think that would be a great tribute to them


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Oscar12 said:


> It's all peacocks !!!!!! Lol, Why did you pick it?
> 
> My favourite colours are purple, cobalt blue and emerald green... That's my only reason


Because the colours and style of the peacock i want fits with the rest of my massive leg piece 

And for the one after that i want this on inside / back of my arm at the top so if my arms down you cant see it from the front or side at all and maybe a little from the back (if that makes sense )


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm having exactly the same problems- so many ideas, but I'm having a lot of trouble getting them out of my head, & I want as much input as possible, so they're a part of 'me' if that makes sense
> 
> I have the same problem of having too many past pets, I'd be totally covered! I do have an idea involving a totem pole & all the species I've shared my life with so far, I think that would be a great tribute to them


It's so difficult!! With my back I took the sketch of the main part to the studio with me and the guy used that straight onto my back. One of the flowers was a cover of a dragon ( that looked like Trogdor when it shouldn't have, google trogdor lol) so he started with this one and tbh made a bit of a mess of it. Wish my friend had done the whole lot 

That's a really nice idea, I'd most definitely look in to the totem pole design!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

My next tattoo's I want is the two cuddling birds I put up earlier with my wedding date.

I want a memorial to Scorcher on my lower back, I want the outline of a Shetland sheepdog on 1 wrist and a hedgehog on the other.

I actually quite like Chest tattoo's but dont think I could do it, it would be to visible so for work I would be limited to what I could wear.


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

dobermummy said:


> Because the colours and style of the peacock i want fits with the rest of my massive leg piece
> 
> And for the one after that i want this on inside / back of my arm at the top so if my arms down you cant see it from the front or side at all and maybe a little from the back (if that makes sense )
> View attachment 105168


Ahhh I see I see 

It makes perfect sense! I have 'petit pois' in green ink under my right boob lol, which is my nickname from a really good friend. it's close to my heart and always will be no matter what. So it's like you know it's there but not everyone will see it all the time (like your arm)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> I am hopefully getting my leg piece finished next month. It will be a 10 hours session and* im getting a peacock on my thigh* going round to the back of my knee and joining together with the geisha girl and lotus flowers that go all down my leg and foot with wind bars and cherry blossoms. I cant wait!!


I'm not jealous, honest! :cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It is against forum rules to discuss banned members, some bans are permanent and some are temporary, the moderators are not allowed to discuss the reasons for these bans as it would be a breach of privacy. Could members refrain from discussing banned members on the forum please.


----------

